# campanula betulifolia



## Hakone (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## jjkOC (Jun 15, 2011)

So cute! I love how the stamens are curly! and the flower is hairy!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful little blooms! Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely bell flowers!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2011)

AHHH - don't see white too often! :clap:


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sweet and interessting little thing, hakone! I've never seen curly stamens bevor!


----------

